# Rome 390 Boss 2012 Warranty Policy?



## ShadowCloud04 (Sep 6, 2012)

I'm thinking about buying a new pair of 390 boss 2012 online in lucite blue. I was wondering how the 2 year warranty would apply and how long Rome will still have replacement parts? I've also heard about the paint chipping so does Rome still have replacement lucite high backs if this would to be a problem with the bindings I get?

Thanks everyone!


----------



## rob7289 (Nov 14, 2010)

ShadowCloud04 said:


> I'm thinking about buying a new pair of 390 boss 2012 online in lucite blue. I was wondering how the 2 year warranty would apply and how long Rome will still have replacement parts? I've also heard about the paint chipping so does Rome still have replacement lucite high backs if this would to be a problem with the bindings I get?
> 
> Thanks everyone!



i have heard they will replace the highback if chipping occurs....do not know from experience tho... also romes customer service has been known to be good..meaning they will replace pretty much anything on the binding.... even though i have never had one good experience with them. it took me 4 emails..numerous calls..and 3 weeks just to get some convert disks sent to me.


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

As with any company don't expect to get a replacement part from the same colorway especially if it's not current season. I can't think of a single mfr that stocks old parts.


----------



## faridk89 (Nov 2, 2011)

rob7289 said:


> i have heard they will replace the highback if chipping occurs....do not know from experience tho... also romes customer service has been known to be good..meaning they will replace pretty much anything on the binding.... even though i have never had one good experience with them. it took me 4 emails..numerous calls..and 3 weeks just to get some convert disks sent to me.


They have amazing customer service, I have a pair of 2012 Rome 390 Boss bindings and I lost my Cantings. I told them it was my fault that I misplaced them and they sent me a new set free :thumbsup:


----------



## mmont16 (Jan 31, 2012)

rob7289 said:


> i have heard they will replace the highback if chipping occurs....do not know from experience tho... also romes customer service has been known to be good..meaning they will replace pretty much anything on the binding.... even though i have never had one good experience with them. it took me 4 emails..numerous calls..and 3 weeks just to get some convert disks sent to me.


This is actually what is happening to me right now. I bought my wife new Rome bindings, and needed convert disks, I emailed Rome and they said to create a ticket. I've made 3 tickets, emailed them multiple times and I can't find their phone number on their website anywhere. It's been two weeks and still no contact, and all I ever hear is great things about how amazing their customer service is.


----------



## ShadowCloud04 (Sep 6, 2012)

They r on here and you could try pming them.


----------



## tdn (Dec 30, 2010)

mmont16 said:


> This is actually what is happening to me right now. I bought my wife new Rome bindings, and needed convert disks, I emailed Rome and they said to create a ticket. I've made 3 tickets, emailed them multiple times and I can't find their phone number on their website anywhere. It's been two weeks and still no contact, and all I ever hear is great things about how amazing their customer service is.


Try 802-244-1758


----------



## rob7289 (Nov 14, 2010)

ShadowCloud04 said:


> They r on here and you could try pming them.



already have tried that. all he says is, im sure we will be able to help//blah blah... go to our website and e-mail warranty guys.


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

Rome is usually on top of ther stuff. I wonder if some of the delay has to do with them getting product out to stores right now?


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

I've had nothing but top notch service from Rome, had broken straps replaced in 2 days so I could ride that weekend. I see them on here all the time as well.


----------



## rob7289 (Nov 14, 2010)

Casual said:


> I've had nothing but top notch service from Rome, had broken straps replaced in 2 days so I could ride that weekend. I see them on here all the time as well.



can i ask what you did to receive those so fast? did you just email warranty?


----------



## tdn (Dec 30, 2010)

Did the phone number not work for you?


----------



## Ridethesnow80 (Nov 10, 2011)

As far as convert disc, what does that mean? Do the bindings only mount on certain boards? I have a ride snowboard and I am thinking about getting these my self.


----------



## wernersl (Dec 28, 2011)

i agree. top notch service. i have 2007 model year arsenals. right after buying them from ebay, i emailed and had convert discs in like 4 days. just last year (bindings 4 years old at this point) i emailed asking for new hardware when i replaced my board, as my old square washers were jacked up. along came 2 new discs and all new hardware. near the end of last season i asked them if i could purchase new ankle straps as mine were getting uncomfortable. they asked me what size and color i would like, and viola, two days later they showed up. all i wanted was a price to purchase them! i would say dont give up. let them know you are dissatisfied with the delayed response. dont see why you are getting pushed to the back burner. maybe a stupid question but are responses going to your junk mail box?


----------



## wernersl (Dec 28, 2011)

Ridethesnow80 said:


> As far as convert disc, what does that mean? Do the bindings only mount on certain boards? I have a ride snowboard and I am thinking about getting these my self.


they should be fine on your board. burton uses a 3-hole pattern and required a different disc to mount up, as opposed to the industry standard 4 hole mount.


----------

